# T Shot



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

I was in a gun shop today and saw a box of shotgun ammo marked T shot.
What is T shot?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

âTâ shot is a steel pellet of about .20â designed primarily for Goose hunting. Hereâs a pellet chart:


----------

